# Marble game novelty



## WillCWood (Apr 8, 2011)

Make this marble game for the grand kids.
http://www.youtube.com/user/willcfish?feature=mhum#p/u/82/aOa9tOg_-Jo


----------



## jelleknikkers (Mar 7, 2011)

In plans of Forest Street Designs there's a similair marble dosing system. I used it in a Marble Machine as well.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool indeed. 

I'm fascinated with marble machines and have been quite interested in building some myself. I'd like to build a few established, proven concepts before I try designing any of my own. Does anyone know of any marble machines plans books on the market that you'd recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------

